# Ready for grade 2



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

:doh: Great job, Inca!! Tell your owner to get with it!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol, I nearly got my first clear round in Novice (grade 2 most likely for you), it was a basic coil, like an m, if you loop it in bottom bit (confusing?), no change sides whatsoever, perfect most flowing course I have ever run. Had A-frames, dog walks, tyre, tunnels jumps etc. So we were going great, It was a bit sludgy due to the rain, and I hadn't invested in touch shoes yet, (you can probably tell what gonna happen), as she had just come of the A-Frame, there was a jump ahead, at the coil, so it was a nearly 180 degree turn. So Saffy jumps it, and I try and turn, stop etc at the same time, to direct her on the dog walk, BUT, I skidded and took the whole jump out, fell on my ass, covered in mud, and Saffy just stood there looking at me as if I was crazy lol 
Anyway, that stuffed us up, and we would have had a reasonably time, plus we probably would have got placed, oh well:doh:


----------

